# Sound cutting out



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone else has noticed that the sound cuts out at random points for maybe a second. I hear this on both the home and car receivers. I am listening to XM76.


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

"seern" said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has noticed that the sound cuts out at random points for maybe a second. I hear this on both the home and car receivers. I am listening to XM76.


When I had satellite radio this was back when XM and Sirius were 2 different companies.

Anyway when I drove on a road lined with big trees the signal would become lost and the audio would drop at that point.

At home if I had the aerial in the wrong place the sound/signal did the same thing.

So the above might be why you are experiencing this.

I do not miss those days.


----------



## paja (Oct 23, 2006)

seern said:


> I was wondering if anyone else has noticed that the sound cuts out at random points for maybe a second. I hear this on both the home and car receivers. I am listening to XM76.


I listen to XM mostly in my car and have not experienced that. I'm in the Chicago area.


----------



## vaderx (Dec 15, 2011)

My xm in my vehicle is doing the same thing for about 2 weeks now. I thought the antenna was going bad. I bought a new one but haven't installed it yet.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Since it is happening on both the home and car receivers, not antenna related.


----------



## killerko (Jul 19, 2008)

Currently visiting son's condo in Tampa & noticed the same thing. Using an XM plug & play & thought that the signal was dropping. Not so. No satellite signal but terrestrial is pegged. No problems in car.


----------



## celt4 (Sep 22, 2006)

I live in western IL and have this problem with both cars and home receivers with my Delphi SkyFi2. I have not had this problem previously, so do not think it is an equipment problem. Probably need to contact Sirius/XM for an explanation.


----------

